# Velcro dogs



## Emilylorna (Aug 14, 2016)

For anyone who doesn't mind a constant shadow then a cockapoo isn't for you! This is a fact I learnt after I got Lenny but fortunately I find it endearing. I'm currently sat out outside enjoying some lunch and he's climbed up on my lap to sunbathe. This morning I was in bed with a migraine and I felt a tap on my shoulder and he was just staring at me in my sleep a little freakishly. Fortunately for me despite this he is also happy with his own company but I know some do suffer with separation anxiety. Here is Lenny doing what he does best.... stalking!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

is it not wonderful. Ginger is the same way, she is with you no matter where you go..in the morning she comes in and puts her noes right up to mine and stays there till i wake up. she is all ways very pleasant and happy never had a dog like her, she has got to be with you no matter what,.and when eather one of us leave oh the fuss that she can make. yes they are wonderfull dogs and we love ginger so much because she loves us so much Lumpy


----------



## HenryPup27 (Sep 28, 2016)

Henry is also a velcro dog and we love it too, he's a constant source of fun and affection. We have always involved him in pretty much everything we do, he'll find the fun in anything! I work from home, but if I have to pop out for half an hour to the shops occasionally he doesn't so much cry or bark, just sulks, wondering why he wasn't allowed to come with me. But when I get back I get the most wonderful greeting. Wagging from nose to tail! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clemmy (May 31, 2016)

So true! Clemmy's the same. She's like a "daemon" from Phillip Pullman's Golden Compass!


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

Same with Louis, he doesn't let me move from room to room without following me, I try to sneak out whilst he's asleep, but he's always got one eye openI practically have to prepare and cook meals with him sitting on my feet.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

